# Tune-to LED panel controller



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Last year I designed a board for the Christmas folk but didn't get it out in time for 2015 Christmas.

It's a "tune-to" sign that uses a single 32x16 P10 RGB LED panel. The text is fixed, but you can set the frequency display to suit your transmitter.

Here's the original prototype:






The final one has the text shortened to "TUNE TO FM xxx.x" and you'll be able to set the colour (red, green, blue, yellow, cyan, magenta, white) of each whole word individually.

Thought I'd post it here as some people have Halloween displays sequenced to music.


----------

